# Want a Star Wars desktop background?



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Want a Star Wars desktop background?

Check out these wallpaper dumps!


http://imgur.com/8amhR




http://imgur.com/3plWC




http://imgur.com/1qMlo


This is the one I'm using now


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Second one for me.....very cool.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Great link thanks, it's the Vader one that's now on my laptop.

Fox


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

One of the comments on the pictures :laugh:

"I've never seen so many incredible wallpapers. I must have been looking in Alderaan places"


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,
William


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

Awesome , thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice one, my 8 y/o daughter now thinks I'm cool after downloading some of these pics. She's Star Wars mad :thumbsup:

She made me buy this when we were out in America the other week.......honest :laugh:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)




----------

